# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Spider

## JLC

The Spider is a dominate pattern, possibly color, morph. It is another easily identifiable morph with its bold "spider webbed" pattern, which is what gave the morph its name. Spiders are generally not considered a color morph, they do range from a bright golden color to dark brown. They also tend to have green eyes and prominent head patterns which vary greatly from snake to snake. Spiders can also be considered "high white" or "low white" which refers to the amount of white pattern that comes up from the belly to their sides. 

Although not a part of their pattern or color, another common trait of the Spider is the "wobble." This appears to be some sort of neurological deficiency that is connected to the spider gene.   It shows up in varying degrees from an extremely mild slight tilt of the head, to severe corkscrewing behavior.  Most spiders fall somewhere between these two extremes, with the majority of them on the mild side of the scale.  And the degree to which they demonstrate this trait can change as they grow.  Some bad wobblers will outgrow the worst of it, and others who seem very mild as hatchlings can develop more noticeable signs as they age.  Stress and/or excitement also seems to exacerbate the trait.  The wobble can be clearly evident in some Spider, but almost unnoticeable in others. It is rare to find a Spider that is affected so badly by the wobble that their life is at risk. 

The Spider was first produced by NERD in 1999. As a dominate morph they do not have a super form, but their combo potential makes them a very popular base morph. 


carlene16


chago11


cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


JimmyLindberg


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


Kinra


koloo921


koloo921


koloo921


Lolo76


m00kfu


m00kfu


PghBall


PitOnTheProwl


PitOnTheProwl


PitOnTheProwl


With a normal - SiltherinSisters


wapadi


wapadi


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),Kukulkan.213 (02-21-2015),_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018),Slitherous (01-15-2013)

----------

